# SCORE! LUMBER and WIRE!!



## Baymule (Jan 17, 2016)

DH and I went to Lowes last week and I veered off to the "cull" rack. There were twelve 2"x8"x16' on the cull rack. Price: $32.00 for ALL of them! I snatched the printed price tag off and we went inside. The price for just one 2"x8"x16' piece of lumber was $14. We got what we wanted and paid for the cull lumber. We went home and got the trailer. We loaded the lumber, a piece of plywood that was tossed on top and a shipping pallet made of six 2"x4"x12' We unloaded our treasures and stacked them up.

So far, all the lumber used around here to build the chicken coop, sheep shelter and barn came from Lowes reject rack or what I scrounged as used lumber and pulled the nails out of. And I still have a big stack under the carport. We did have to go buy 29 pieces of 2"x6"'s 20 feet long for the barn rafters and 50 pieces of OSB plywood for roof decking. I had even scrounged 18 telephone poles that we only paid $80 for! They are now holding up the barn roof. I don't know what I will use the 2"x8"x16' for, but I am sure I will find something.

Now on to Craigslist....I found tar paper for $10 a roll, regular cost at Lowes is nearly $17. So we bought 10 rolls, saved $70!


Today we picked up wire. I found 15 rolls of hardware cloth 3'x25' for $20 each. Total cost: $300. Regular price is $46 a roll, or $690 total cost. Money saved.... $390!! And the man had 2 rolls of 1"x2" wire, 24" tall x 25' long, (regular price $30 a roll) another roll of 1"x2" green wire, 36" tall x 50' (regular price $40) and a roll of chicken wire 36"x 50' (regular price $50) Total regular price, including the hardware cloth is $840....we paid $370 for all of it. Total savings on the wire is $470!!

I gotta go look on Craigs list.........


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 17, 2016)

Holy Cow, that's awesome!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 17, 2016)

You always find the good stuff.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 18, 2016)

Good job


----------



## babsbag (Jan 18, 2016)

I used to say that everything BUT my house came from Craigslist. Tractor, dogs, chickens, goats, AC, fencing, stock panel, patio pavers, bricks, feeders,  etc. When I am in the search mode it it my "go to". We also built our garage around two roll up garage doors from Lowe's. Hang on to your hat...we got two brand new 8' garage doors, special order return, for $5.00 each.  That was the deal of our lives. They were 600.00 doors.  We got a 14' roll up garage door for $99 for our shed. Love that store.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 18, 2016)

_*SCORE!!!!*_    WOW!  Both of you [Baymule & babsbag] got some AMAZING deals!


----------



## animalmom (Jan 19, 2016)

Need to bottle up what ever it is that @Baymule and @babsbag have and sell it to the rest of us.  Those ladies are magic!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 19, 2016)

@Baymule - wow, that's some awesome deals!  I'll have to check out the Lowe's cull rack here.  I look at the Home Depot one when I go, but if it has anything it's usually so warped or damaged it's hardly useable for anything.

@babsbag - $5 brand new garage doors?  I would just faint!  wow!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 19, 2016)

@Ferguson K I don't know how often you get to Livingston, but I always found some great deals on their cull rack. I got a lot of nice lumber off their cull rack.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 19, 2016)

@Baymule with me working the opposite direction these days, never.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 20, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> @Baymule with me working the opposite direction these days, never.


Lufkin and Conroe are your next options, you probably don't get there much either. But I sure would check out the cull rack any time I went there. What about your DH? If he goes either of these places, maybe he could check it out?


----------

